# إشارات كشف كذب الزوج !!



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2005)

*إشارات كشف كذب الزوج !!*

*هنــــاك تســـع إشـــارات تكشـــف الكــــذب وضعهــــا خبيـــــر علـــــم النفــــس بجـــامعة هــارتفورشير ، 

ريتشـــارد دايـــرمــان، وهي :


1ـ يصمت قبل الإجابة عن سؤال الزوجة كأنه يفكر بحجة مقنعة. 


2ـ حبات العرق على جبينه دليل قاطع على كذبه. 


3ـ الاستخدام الزائد لحركة اليدين والتنقل من مكان لآخر. 


4ـ يلمس وجهه ولا يحرك عينيه فترمش أكثر من المعتاد. 


5ـ يصدر أصواتأ لاداعي لها.


6ـ إجاباته قصيرة أقل تفصيلا ومن دون معلومات.


7ـ يرتب كلامه كيلا يخطئ ولا يكرر نفسه.


8ـ يتحاشى النظر في وجه زوجته إذا سألته.


9ـ يتهرب من الأجوبة المباشــــرة














:smile01  *​


----------



## Michael (29 نوفمبر 2005)

طب ولية كدنا

كدة انتا فضحتنا


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2005)

لسة ما متزوج و ما مكذب على زوجتي ههههه


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2005)

اتفضحتوه يا رجاله ومن راجل شهد شاهد من اهلها


----------



## Michael (29 نوفمبر 2005)

مبسوط يا عم مينا

يعنى مش بس اتفضحنا دة كمان شمت الستات فينا

ابسط ياعم


----------



## ميرنا (29 نوفمبر 2005)

يبنى انتو مفضحوين من بدرى مش محتاجه:tounge


----------



## ezzzak (30 نوفمبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> يبنى انتو مفضحوين من بدرى مش محتاجه:tounge


طيب خليكي محايده وانقلي كمان الدراسه بتاعت نفس الجامع و نفس الدكتور عن كذب 
الزوجه 
1 - عندما تقول الزوجه لزوجها انا بحبك فاعرف انها تكذب 
2 - عندما تعود الزوجه متاخره الي المنزل ويسالها زوجها اين كانت فتجيب بانها 
كانت في الكوفير فاعرف انها تكذب 


كفايه عليهم دول عشان انا لو كملت ممكن اتطرد من المنتدي او يفجروني


----------



## Michael (30 نوفمبر 2005)

اعتقد انها مش هتقدر ترد بعد كدة
هههه


----------



## Michael (30 نوفمبر 2005)

اخ 

لا لا متصدقنيش 
انا بهزر بجد:wacko 

اتراجع


واعتذر

وبشدة

دة انا لسة صغير ومتجوزتش:big 


عيب كدة يا جماعة ميرنا للاسف عندها حق فى اى حاجةirate 

الحق بسرعة اروح لامى
​


----------



## Michael (30 نوفمبر 2005)

انتى هتصدقى دة 
كلام 

علشان اطلع سليم من المدبحة الى هتحصل لباقى الاعضاء


هههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (30 نوفمبر 2005)

*ايوه يا ايزاك قول يا ابني قول واشجيني 

ايه يا مايكل حد يخاف من ميرنا 

مش تقلقي دي اليفة خالص وبطلت تعض هههههههه*


----------



## Michael (30 نوفمبر 2005)

لا لا يا مينا انت 
فهمتنى غلط

انا مش خايف من ميرنا على نفسى

انا خايف على امى الى هتلف لحد ما:bowl


----------



## Michael (30 نوفمبر 2005)

يا ولد

محدش ادنك

وبعدين تهديد عينك عينك كدة
الظاهر انك مسنودة جامد

على العموم انا هنسحب علشان متعضش

ولا امى تتدور عليا فى الشوراع
ومين عالم ناوية تعملى فينا اية اكثر من كدة


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2005)

مش حذرناكم و قلنا ميرنا عندها اسلحة محظورة؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (30 نوفمبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> شوفت يروك كلهم عليا اكمنى انا وليه ومكسوره الجناح



طيب ولية وقولنا ماشي انما مسكورة الجناح دي بتكدبي علي مين 

كل شوية تقولي حسبو وخافوا واوعوا وعصابة وامك تدور عليك وفي الاخر انا مكسورة الجناح :smile02


----------



## Michael (30 نوفمبر 2005)

فعلا مينا معاة حق

هما يا مينا زى ما بيقولوا

يتمسكنوا لحد ما يتمكنوا
وضربى وراح اشتكانى

رنا يجعل كلامى خفيف على ميرنا

سلام


----------



## Coptic Man (30 نوفمبر 2005)

*المثل بيقول 

ضربني وبكي و سبقني واشتكي

اجري يا ميرنا العبي بعيد يا شاطرة*


----------



## ezzzak (1 ديسمبر 2005)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *ايوه يا ايزاك قول يا ابني قول واشجيني
> 
> ايه يا مايكل حد يخاف من ميرنا
> 
> مش تقلقي دي اليفة خالص وبطلت تعض هههههههه*





مش تقلي يا مينا قبل مكتب الكلام ده ان ميرنا بتعض:uhh انا اسف يا ميرنا انا كنت بهزر  سماح المره دي  :uhh


----------



## جاسى (5 فبراير 2007)

اكيد انت وبتكتب الكلام ده كانت (قطرات العرق على وجهك) وعلى راى ميرنا شهد شاهد من اهلها احنا محدش شهد علينا :beee:


----------



## K A T Y (5 فبراير 2007)

انتوا كدا يا رجالة عجينة كدب 

ومش ناقصين فضايح يعني متجيبوش الغلط علي مينا هو مش ناقص :a82: 

دا زيادة تأكيد بس:ranting:


----------



## kamer14 (9 فبراير 2007)

هههههههه


----------

